# Boating Question Branson Table Rock Lake



## tombo (Feb 18, 2013)

I know Table Rock Lake is large and from what I have read very clear with good fishing. I also read that there are coves to park and some sandy beaches to swim.This will be my first trip to Branson so I was wondering if it is worth towing my boat 8 hours each way. If one day on the lake is plenty I will rent a boat for a day. If the fishing is good and the scenery on the lake worth it bringing my boat would save me about $300 a day. Has anyone fished here without a guide? Anyone bring their own boat?

I am staying at Branson Yacht Club for a week in August and the resort is on the water with a boat launch and boat slips for rent. I know I want to spend a day or two at Silver Dollar city and take in a couple of night shows, but would I have much to do in the area during the daytime other than Silver Dollar City the other 5 days? Outlet malls are out. Restaurants no big deal. I can carry sandwiches and coolers on the boat for lunch and eat breakfast in the room. I do like to drive and sightsee scenic natural beauty. Should a day or more be set aside for that or is the best scenery seen from the water. Any advice would be appreciated since 16 hours of towing a boat is not as easy as just driving there.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 19, 2013)

Probably the wrong person to ask, but I would much rather be out on the lake than seeing the shows in Branson.  I despise the tourist trap stuff at just about any place I've ever visited.

Can't say whether it's worth towing your boat to go multiple times or not, that seems like a choice you'd have to make.  However, I will say that Table Rock is a very large lake and I think it's one of the most scenic lakes I've seen.  However, if I was going just for the scenery, I could probably get my fill of that after about a half a day.  

Also, take advantage of the trout fishing at Taneycomo... we've gone about five times and we caught our limit each time.  The water is cooler and during that time of the year, you'll appreciate that.

One more thing, you are going in the heat of the summer.  I have a feeling you'll appreciate the afternoon shows, just to get out of the heat.  It will be hot!

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.  I live very nearby and do stuff there all the time.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's a couple of boat rental places I've used before...

http://stateparkmarina.com/boatrental.php (closer to Branson)

http://www.indianpointmarina.com/rentals.html (close to SDC)

http://cricketcreek.com/RentalRates.htm (pretty long drive)


----------



## tombo (Feb 19, 2013)

I think the Branson Yacht Club is on Indian Point so I will check into Indian Poimt Marina. If it is going to be that hot I might want to live in the water lol. Did you use a guide to catch trout on Taneycomo ,or are they easy to catch? Do you fly fish or use lures or live bait? Also have you ever fished Table Rock? People say that the bass, bream fishing is good but finding them on my own in a week on a huge lake might be a challenge. I love to fish but it would be limited to early mornings and possibly afternoons as my wife will not fish more than an hour or two at a stretch. If nothing else I can fish the docks and shoreline at the resort while my wife sleeps late and relaxes in the room. If the shows and local restaurants aren't great, but the fishing is, I could learn to love Branson.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a small boat, a 15' Boston Whaler, and I would not tow it that far the first time I were to visit a new lake.

I would just drive the car and rent a boat for a day.  If I really like it, then the next time I would bring the boat along.  We don't do just one thing on our vacations so I'd probably leave the boat at home.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry, don't have much information to share on Table Rock fishing. We always do the other Table Rock activities though (camping, swimming, biking, hiking, and jet skis). I intend on going fishing this year during early June. I'll come back and post then. 

For the trout fishing on Taneycomo, we fish from our kayaks and we've also gone from the docks at Fall Creek marina (they rent boats also). I'm sure the marinas will have people working there that will tell you all you need to know. Just ask them. They helped us.

Here's a link to Fall Creek (should've posted this with the others, it's cheap.)

http://www.fallcreekmarina.com/rates.html

We used Powerbait for the trout.


----------



## BigRedOne (Mar 15, 2013)

You're in luck for Silver Dollar City; the road to the resort is the same one that goes by the entrance to Silver Dollar City.  You will be able to avoid the traffic usually associated with the park.  As for fishing in Table Rock in August, the weather will be HOT.  I stayed at the resort one summer (in July) and the condos are up the hill from the docks (everything in the Branson area is up the hill) but the walk to the docks isn't bad.  The lake is big and deep, when I was there I only night fished off the docks but it was still pretty hot.  I would take my own boat but that's me; my boat is a small fishing boat and easy to tow.
I don't know what kind of fishing you want to do but I would find a deep channel with a drop off and put in a trot line for cat fish, suspend it off the bottom about two or three feet.  Either use some large minnows for bait or go find a weed bed and catch some small perch, hook them through the back fin and you should be able to catch a 40 to 60 pound flathead or blue cat.  Drift fishing in Lake Tanycomo early in the morning will also yield some pretty good trout fishing.
There are actually some pretty good day time shows in in the area and they won't break the bank, considering the hot summer weather this is a good way to stay cool.  Don’t forget to go to the Branson Landing area; it's kind of a neat place but prices are a bit high.  The landing has a smaller version of Bass Pro Shop and there is also a floating restaurant that is well worth visiting.  Downtown Branson has some neat shops especially the old dime store and the local mom and pop restaurants that are excellent.  Springfield is about an hour and a half away (from the condo) if you want to go the original Bass Pro Shop and there is a wildlife museum next door.
I think you will like the area!


----------



## JackieD (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello,
Last July we hauled our 19' speed boat to Branson from Colorado.  We had never been before.  Yes, it was a long haul (13 hrs) but we really enjoyed having our own boat there.  We kept it at a slip at the state park marina which was about 5-10 minute drive.  We were only on the lake 4 days -- and not all day-- and we still saw some shows and went to Silver Dollar City two days.  We loved Table Rock lake, but the lakes near us in Colorado are small, crowded and COLD.  We didn't fish seriously but toured around, tubed, skiied, 'cliff' jumped,  found beaches & islands to park at and really enjoyed the water.  I had envisioned Branson to be a little different.  Our group opinion (including me, dh, my 76 yo parents, 16 yo, two 12 yo's) is we would take the lake and scenery over the town of Branson any day.  My 12 year old and her friend have begged to go back to Table Rock!  Have a great time!

Jackie


----------



## tombo (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reponses. I think I am about to talk my wife into taking our boat. If I only use it for a few hours for 3 or 4 days out of 7 it would be a huge dollar savings over renting a boat one day for 4 hours. I would personally like to fish most mornings and/or afternoons, but if the fish are not biting my wife would not enjoy it very much (she like catching fish, not trying with no luck). I could fish early each morning allowing her to sleep late and pick her up for a boat ride later. I am pretty sure that riding around the lake sightseeing would be enjoyable for both of us except in the middle of a sunny hot August afternoon. She said no at first but is slowly saying she might not mind taking the boat if I promise not to fish every day. I think that I would deeply regret spending a week at a resort on a lake like Table Rock and doing it without my boat. Others with experience feel free to put in your experiences/opinions. I am letting my wife read the posts to help my case (or not).


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 17, 2013)

BigRedOne said:


> You're in luck for Silver Dollar City; the road to the resort is the same one that goes by the entrance to Silver Dollar City.  You will be able to avoid the traffic usually associated with the park.



LOL - works good if you're doing something around that area.  Doesn't work so good if you want to do something in Branson.  Just avoid driving to Branson during the peak traffic times.  You catch the wrong date and time and you'll regret it.


----------



## tombo (Mar 17, 2013)

If I take my boat is there any reason to do the Branson Belle? I will see plenty of the lake from my boat so that perk of taking the cruise will be redundant. I can do the lunch cruise for half off if I buy the season pass to Silver Dollar city ( it is just up the road so we can go any day/any time we want and leave whenever we want for 7 days). Using half off the Branson Belle dinner show will cost about $50 for both of us. Is the show and meal any good?


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 18, 2013)

tombo said:


> If I take my boat is there any reason to do the Branson Belle?



Haven't been this year, but the show has always been above average.  With your discount, it would probably be worthwhile.  If you really wanted to enjoy it more, then just do the cruise first, before you take your boat out.


----------



## tombo (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks. I think I will do the Branson Belle, Six, season pass for Silver Dollar City, and ride my boat on Table Rock. That should be a full week.


----------



## cassvilleokie (Mar 18, 2013)

Table Rock in August will make for tuff fishing, you would be better off to take a guide service one day on Tanneycomo for the trout fishing, then go on your own. crappie and small mouth off the banks or near shoreline on bull shoals (30 mins away) would be better fishing. A day trip to Roaring River State Park for additional trout fishing would be a great add. check it out online. need to be there early morning, but the best part would be the wife could spend the afternoon in Eureka Springs an awesome spot.
The Branson Belle doesn't give you much of a look at the lake it is all about the show and meal.
Table Rock lake is huge and learning it is fun. Depending on time of day August can be miserable out on the lake in the water is a definite want to be
skiing is good on the lake that time of year, a couple days at Silver Dollar City does most people. 
If you take the boat tanneycomo and table rock is great!!!


----------



## tombo (Mar 19, 2013)

Great idea to take a guide on Tanneycomo the first day and then I would have an idea what/where/how to do it on my own. Any recommendations for a good guide service from Ace, Cassvilleokie, or anyone else who was pleased with the guide(s) they used? Also are the fish pretty easy to find on Bull Shoals and Roaring river or would I need a guide there too? Of the 3 is Tannycomo best or one of the others for catching fish? I know it is fishing and anytime can be good or bad, but I was wondering which is typically best/easiest place to catch fish. 

I think 2 days at Silver Dollar City would be more than enough but I was planning on getting the season pass so I could leave whenever I get too hot or tired and return anytime I want. It is only a couple of miles from my resort so it should be easy to do over multiple days. If I go early and/or late several days I could see everything without spending a whole hot day there. Plus a season pass gets me 1/2 off Branson Belle lunch show if I decide to do that. My other option is to go with a 2 full day pass for the price of a one day ticket ($62 each). That would save about $40 a couple over season passes and might be all I wanted. After the first day you have to use the second day within 2 days of the first visit giving a day in the middle to rest. Suggestions. 2 day or season?


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 19, 2013)

tombo said:


> Great idea to take a guide on Tanneycomo the first day and then I would have an idea what/where/how to do it on my own. Any recommendations for a good guide service from Ace, Cassvilleokie, or anyone else who was pleased with the guide(s) they used?
> 
> I think 2 days at Silver Dollar City would be more than enough but I was planning on getting the season pass so I could leave whenever I get too hot or tired and return anytime I want. It is only a couple of miles from my resort so it should be easy to do over multiple days. If I go early and late several days I could see everything without spending a whole hot day there. My other option is to go with a 2 full day pass for the price of a one day ticket ($62 each). That would save about $40 a couple over season passes and might be all I wanted. After the first day you have to use the second day within 2 days of the first visit giving a day in the middle to rest. Suggestions. 2 day or season?



I think Cassvilleokie had some good things to say, however, I disagree about the need for a guide on Taneycomo.  Not saying he's definitely wrong though and he's seems very knowledgeable.  It wouldn't hurt, but it's a pretty basic lake (almost like a wide river).  And as far as a fishing location, I'd recommend getting as close to the dam as possible.  You have to watch the zones closely since the closest spots are fly-fishing only.  We did all of our trout fishing by the marina at Fall Creek and towards the dam.  We cast out towards the middle.

I'd say a 2 full day pass would be enough, but a season pass would allow you to spread it out in half-days.  I don't know what the difference is in price.  

I love Roaring River State Park, but you definitely wouldn't want to take your boat there.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 19, 2013)

I know it's been said a few times, but I want to emphasize to do your planning around the weather forecast.  A lot of visitors come in and don't realize how sweltering hot it is in August.  Anything you do on Taneycomo will feel about 5-10 degrees cooler because of the cold water.  

And another thing you may want to add to your plan is a trip to the Branson Landing.  It's a nice shopping area that is more upscale with plenty of restaurants.  They also have free live music shows on Fridays (bring your own chairs).  The Landing is right on Taneycomo.


----------



## BigRedOne (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is a hot tip (no pun intended), if you go to Silver Dollar City after 3:00pm the next day is free.  I am not sure how this works, though, if you get a two day pass.  I would check with the park and find out.  Going in after 3:00 with the next day free might be all you need/want anyway; on the full day if you plan it right you can see all the shows and still have time for most of the other attractions.  You can always upgrade your ticket to a season pass before you leave the park if you want more than one and a half days.


----------



## cassvilleokie (Mar 19, 2013)

tombo said:


> Great idea to take a guide on Tanneycomo the first day and then I would have an idea what/where/how to do it on my own. Any recommendations for a good guide service from Ace, Cassvilleokie, or anyone else who was pleased with the guide(s) they used? Also are the fish pretty easy to find on Bull Shoals and Roaring river or would I need a guide there too? Of the 3 is Tannycomo best or one of the others for catching fish? I know it is fishing and anytime can be good or bad, but I was wondering which is typically best/easiest place to catch fish.
> 
> I think 2 days at Silver Dollar City would be more than enough but I was planning on getting the season pass so I could leave whenever I get too hot or tired and return anytime I want. It is only a couple of miles from my resort so it should be easy to do over multiple days. If I go early and/or late several days I could see everything without spending a whole hot day there. Plus a season pass gets me 1/2 off Branson Belle lunch show if I decide to do that. My other option is to go with a 2 full day pass for the price of a one day ticket ($62 each). That would save about $40 a couple over season passes and might be all I wanted. After the first day you have to use the second day within 2 days of the first visit giving a day in the middle to rest. Suggestions. 2 day or season?



I will pull out a couple of guides for you, the reason I recommend it first, most will be able to give u info on the area for each type of fish. Tanneycomo is great up close to dam but august may not be running water at all gets interesting then.
Roaring River is a controlled fishing area, bank fishing only, fly or artificial bait most of the river, but it is a great area and eureka springs is the plus. I live about 3 mins from Roaring River. Bull Shoals just below tanneycomo is a great place again ask guide or as you get closer, pm me and I can hook u up with some locals again depending on weather.

FOR catching TROUT one night at RRSP, up early for the whistle and put fish in the basket it is amazing. My camper trailer is 2 mins from river. I am going to be in california 2 week of august but have some locals (dad) who can help there.
and yes after 3 is the best for 2 days at SDC, and if u want more upgrade ticket before u leave on second day. Trust me if it is normal weather 2 days in SDC will melt you. Humidity is high.
If u want more info PM me and see if I can help with the area


----------



## ace2000 (May 13, 2013)

Speaking of fishing...  here's a current deal for a guided fly-fishing trip on Lake Taneycomo...

https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/678508-four-hour-fly-fishing-trip-on-lake-taneycomo


----------

